# Warbles???



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I see many of you guys are popping squirrels already I was just wondering if any of you guys seeing warbles? I usually wait till the temps start to drop before I go for the nut munchers but my daughter is wanting to go before it gets really cold and we start focusing on deer. I have only seen one squirrel with a warble in the 20 some years i have been hunting them, but then I usually wait till at least October before I'm out after them.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Saugeye, I have gotten 5 squirrels in the past week and not one of them have had warbles on them. you may want to get out and give it a shot and see whats going over your way.........Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I'm with you, I have seen very very few warbles in 35 years, but I do hunt in Sept. and occasionally see a few. I did get one over the weekend that had one. They really are no big deal, I think they freak people out more than cause any issues. All you have to do is cut a little of the meat out around where it was, is what is recommended You can find reports by ODNR that explain this. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub322.pdf


Good Luck, and hope you get out!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've taken 11 so far & no warbles. I hunt as soon as it comes in every year, for more than 35 years, & have only seen a few. If you do get one, a little trimming is all it takes.


----------

